# Plant Id



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Got this as an extra. Dont really know what it is but looks nice


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Looks like a Nesaea.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd put my money on Ammannia Gracillis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_ Ammania gracilis_


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I second that. Definitely gracilis. My plant was like for a while, and then became all red. Give it time; you will not be disappointed with this plant.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

just upset that i only have one stem...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Once it takes hold, go ahead and clip the stem and replant the top. I cut my Ammania and it sent out 4 new shoots.


----------

